
Ask HN: Former micropreneurs – do you have any regrets? - rob001
For all those who started out as a micropreneur with a &quot;lifestyle business&quot;, and decided to grow a company with employees - do you have any regrets?
======
sharemywin
I owned a pizza shop while I worked a fulltime job. I bought a second one. I
eventually had to sell them. I wish I had quit my job and made the shops work.
I had an idea to build a system to weigh every ingredient for every pizza that
went out the door because food cost was out of control. Just didn't have the
time.

~~~
sharemywin
My advice is find the best candidate you can for your first employees.
Understand their strengths and weaknesses as compared to your own. As far as
day to day operations go they will be almost like a cofounder. Don't hire
friends unless you think you can fire them without losing sleep. Absolutely no
friends with families.

